# Tunze Power Magnets



## Antipofish (13 Feb 2012)

Does my brain deceive me or did I read somewhere that algae magnets scratch the glass, despite manufacturers claims ?  Or is it only if you get a bit of sand or gravel in them ?

I am thinking of buying ONE OF THESE

But don't want to waste my money if it is likely to ruin my tank.

If you don't advocate them, what are the alternatives ?

Thanks


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Feb 2012)

Maybe if too large of a one for the thickness of your glass, the magnet will be too powerful and end up scratching the glass. I use one in my 30L - and I never go near the substrate with it, just in case. I use a toothbrush for the glass near the substrate. Also a great snail killer


----------



## Antipofish (13 Feb 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Maybe if too large of a one for the thickness of your glass, the magnet will be too powerful and end up scratching the glass. I use one in my 30L - and I never go near the substrate with it, just in case. I use a toothbrush for the glass near the substrate. Also a great snail killer




OK Cheers


----------



## m_attt (13 Feb 2012)

i use one of theese, basically a big razor blade. works great especially on gsa


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Feb 2012)

*m_att* does the large scraper you have not rust easily ?   :?


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Feb 2012)

an old one of these is even cheaper


----------



## m_attt (13 Feb 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> *m_att* does the large scraper you have not rust easily ?   :?



no its stainless, I've always put it away wet and its over a year old, starting to go a bit blunt now so may get a new blade


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Feb 2012)

Thats good then, a lot of "stainless" nowadays is crap. Rusts if you leave it anywhere damp or don't wipe it dry.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Feb 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> an old one of these is even cheaper



do you advocate alternatives to the algae magnet then Ian ?  Should i not bother buying one ? I have a cheap 4.99 one from P@H but my glass is 8mm and the thing has not power to it, keeps falling apart.  When I had cat litter it was a nightmare !


----------



## Morgan Freeman (16 Feb 2012)

Toothbrush.


----------



## Radik (16 Feb 2012)

it is so powerful that small piece of sand or something sharp and your optiwhite get nice scratch  since then I am not using it anymore.


----------

